# WE THE PEOPLE ARE SO FARKIN STUPID! Will we ever learn???



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing but talk about Federal Government Bail Outs and Pay Outs! The People are so happy! YIPPPEEEEE! :tango_face_grin:



Yipppee nothing you STUPID ASS IDIOT! :vs_frown: This is YOUR MONEY. Its not the airlines, its not the banks and the mortgage company's, its not some shit hole country that hates us, its not the UN's money or the WHO's money, its not the possession of some lazy assed flunky who works at the big beautiful Federal Building downtown, its not the lying sack of shit tax payer funded politiican's money.

ITS WE THE PEOPLE'S MONEY!

Why are letting these charlaten's dole out our money and most of us happy about it? 

And, are We The People going to let this happen again?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nothing but talk about Federal Government Bail Outs and Pay Outs! The People are so happy! YIPPPEEEEE! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Yipppee nothing you STUPID ASS IDIOT! :vs_frown: This is YOUR MONEY. Its not the airlines, its not the banks and the mortgage company's, its not some shit hole country that hates us, its not the UN's money or the WHO's money, its not the possession of some lazy assed flunky who works at the big beautiful Federal Building downtown, its not the lying sack of shit tax payer funded politiican's money.
> 
> ...


^^^ Post of the Day ^^^

Yep, I was pretty pissed when b. hussein obama pissed away $800 BILLION on the "stimulus".

Now Trump and McConnell are pissing away somewhere between $2 and $6 TRILLION on this whore's abortion. Just because they have an "R" behind their names does make it one iota easier to take. Enjoy your inflation when this is over people. You earned every cent of it.

I am sure glad I was able to mostly spit myself out of "the system" when I did.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Nothing but talk about Federal Government Bail Outs and Pay Outs! The People are so happy! YIPPPEEEEE! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Yipppee nothing you STUPID ASS IDIOT! :vs_frown: This is YOUR MONEY. Its not the airlines, its not the banks and the mortgage company's, its not some shit hole country that hates us, its not the UN's money or the WHO's money, its not the possession of some lazy assed flunky who works at the big beautiful Federal Building downtown, its not the lying sack of shit tax payer funded politiican's money.
> 
> ...


Ann'e's not happy. :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd hate to be part of the decision process.

I can see why they are doing it. I can also see what the consequences are. I don't see a winning option.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> ^^^ Post of the Day ^^^
> 
> Yep, I was pretty pissed when b. hussein obama pissed away $800 BILLION on the "stimulus".
> 
> ...


That stimulus will go to line the pockets of CEOs--again!!!

I must confess I (like probably a lot of people) didn't understand the full ramifications the last time this happened. It's a scandal. It's like raping the innocent: our children. Our children will have to pay for this. It reminds me of the abuse crisis in my Church. Except now it's a financial abuse, not sexual. First time it broke the Cardinals were like, "Oh, we didn't realize the priests couldn't be rehabilitated." Then came the second wave and the summer of shame. They were and still are liars!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is all free . look at where the money is going . The Arts. all liberal pork.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The consequences of NOT doing it would be horrible.. although there would be more resources left for the survivors.. after the country was rebuilt


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

HN and I were discussing this last night and the boy (13 yo) overheard us. He asked, excitedly, "do I get money too?". I told him no but him and probably his kids get to pay for it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> That stimulus will go to line the pockets of CEOs--again!!!
> 
> I must confess I (like probably a lot of people) didn't understand the full ramifications the last time this happened. It's a scandal. It's like raping the innocent: our children. Our children will have to pay for this. It reminds me of the abuse crisis in my Church. Except now it's a financial abuse, not sexual. First time it broke the Cardinals were like, "Oh, we didn't realize the priests couldn't be rehabilitated." Then came the second wave and the summer of shame. They were and still are liars!


 Look again Annie. Liberals got a lot of cash for their buddies. And if you look it is more than the numbers show they way they did it. The Arts will be rolling in cash forever. At least those that get to pocket most of it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'd hate to be part of the decision process.
> 
> I can see why they are doing it. I can also see what the consequences are. I don't see a winning option.


Lessons from _The Kobayashi Maru_: Cheating is an option.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't 6 trillion divided by 330 million actually like 18k. So who gets my roughly 16.8k leftover?

Guess the dollar will really be like TP.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can imagine a world after the virus, when all the huge corporations had to sell and close down because they didn't get free money.
It would be an entrepreneur's dream. Cheap equipment and buildings everywhere, ready and waiting to be used, and a labor force eager to get back to work.

We'd recover in less than a decade, and be better than ever.
We need to stop kicking the can, and deal with real problems like rational humans.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They won't learn 'cuz they're continually conditioned NOT to learn. Just do what they're told. 'Big Brother will take care of you... don't worry about it!' That's all they ever hear.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> That stimulus will go to line the pockets of CEOs--again!!!
> 
> I must confess I (like probably a lot of people) didn't understand the full ramifications the last time this happened. It's a scandal. It's like raping the innocent: our children. Our children will have to pay for this. It reminds me of the abuse crisis in my Church. Except now it's a financial abuse, not sexual. First time it broke the Cardinals were like, "Oh, we didn't realize the priests couldn't be rehabilitated." Then came the second wave and the summer of shame. They were and still are liars!


It does not matter whether the money goes to CEOs or "the workers", the results are equally as bad. Right now, we have an economy that is producing almost NOTHING because everybody is at home waiting out the virus. Yet here we are dumping up to 30% more Federal Reserve Notes into the economy than what it would generate when functioning normally. This accomplishes absolutely NOTHING beyond destroying the buying power of the existing Federal Reserve Notes!

Another thought, just what are the recipients of this money going to spend it on? There is nothing in the grocery stores to buy and everything else is closed due to the virus!

It is just the government slapping those of us that have lived within our means and saved, in the face to "help" the looter classes (CEOs and workers alike).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> ...... Yet here we are dumping up to 30% more Federal Reserve Notes into the economy than what it would generate when functioning normally. This accomplishes absolutely NOTHING beyond destroying the buying power of the existing Federal Reserve Notes!........


Exactly what the Nazis tried to do at the close of WWII... flood England with millions in fake notes and collapse the economy. Fortunately, the war ended and the fakes were dumped in a lake.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'd hate to be part of the decision process.
> 
> I can see why they are doing it. I can also see what the consequences are. I don't see a winning option.


Denton, If you'd been part of the process, I'd bet that you'd have let us keep more of our earnings in the first place...

Boys and Girls;

Here's a Novel "What If" Idea...

Go ahead and put a calculator to it...what if you had HALF of what you paid in Taxes over your lifetime of earning wealth?

Depending on how long you've worked, how much your earned, what state you lived in or if you owned a business you might have...A new 4 Wheeler maybe? Or a brand new 40 HP Tractor? How 'bout a Loaded F250? Or maybe a Second Vacation Home at the Beach, Lake or Mountains? Or another 500K in your savings or more? Or maybe all of the above plus some if you owned and ran a small business and employed 15, 20, 30 employees?

And what about you small business owners? More incentive to hire new employees to increase your revenue and earnings, or to reward those who have done a great job or to give you the capital to upgrade your equipment and machinery...

BUT OH NO, The GOVERNMENT needs it...:vs_mad:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They are making things stay afloat. I think the Insurance companys should be fixing their companys they insure.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is all very socialistic. I do not like socialism.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some people will lose everything. many will lose a lot and suffer . But by Nancy the ARTs will get a wind fall. They will be rolling in cash.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> Enjoy your inflation when this is over people. You earned every cent of it.


Yep, enjoy the inflation and enjoy your taxes going up exponentially to pay for these few pitiful months of illness. More of Slippy's hard earned money is going to go into the golden coffers of Big Government!! If they would let me line up all these politicians and just punch them in the nuts until I couldn't raise my arms, I could die a happy man. I would punch all Drunken Nancy in the nuts the hardest!!!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Isn't 6 trillion divided by 330 million actually like 18k. So who gets my roughly 16.8k leftover?
> 
> Guess the dollar will really be like TP.


330 million would assume they all work. Drop it to about 75Million, then drop it further to who actually pays taxes. about 30 million (fed and state tax, not all the daily life taxes)


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Great Great Grandchildren I will never meet will pay for this debacle.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Great Great Grandchildren I will never meet will pay for this debacle.


For which they're all receive a $160,000,000,000,000,000 stimulus package your G-G-G-G-G-Grandchilden will pay for.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We are an older country than Germany and Italy, we have President John Tylers grandsons are still living, and my G Grandfather was in the Civil War and I am 52.. 
Think about that... Our country is 244 years old, thats 3 people ago at 81 years of age.
Yet we are spending money for 5 to 6 generations.. We need to put the credit card down and do the Ramsey method on the debt we have in the USA>


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The national debt is a lie. Now with this say 28 Trillion. If you count unfunded liabilities and promises to pay its about 240 trillion. Oil my friends. We are the world reserve currency. You can not buy oil on the open warmer without dollars. When that changes it will be bad. Very bad.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, Let's throw trillions of dollars at the problem. Yeah! That will fix it and it makes us look like we are doing something! But wait, what do we do when the next problem comes a long......................


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The liberal causes got their cash. Most of it will will go in the pockets of connected liberals. They are set for life. Watch soon the Arts will be back for more funding .


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

A long time ago the gubbiment gave up on the idea that the debt could _*ever*_ be paid off. This is a problem we CANNOT fix. It is just kicking the can down the road.
Apologies to the original Colonists that built this once great country. I am sorry our past leaders did not keep your vision. Very sorry...


----------

